# Sertoma family fishing rodeo



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

hello members
this weekend august 23 & 24 2008 the Sertoma family fishing rodeo will be held at shoreline park in gulf breeze. this is a fun event for all. i hope a lot of you take advantage of this and fish this rodeo. the entry fee is only $10.00 ticket outlets are
gulbreeze bait & tackle
pensacola beach gulf pier
gulf breeze marine
untill saturday morning august 23
this is a fun event for the whole family.
see you out there . fish on!
scot


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I will be fishing in it!


----------



## molvera (Nov 3, 2007)

We plan on fishing any chance it will get rescheduled due to the loco storm?:boo

molvera


----------



## molvera (Nov 3, 2007)

I was told this afternoon this tourney has been postponed till Sept. 6-7. Just a heads up for anyone that did not know already.

Molvera


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

I will be fishing in it too and GBB&T told me the same thing. Good decision since at the very least we are going to get a lot of rain it looks like this weekend.


----------



## trollinstoned (Mar 10, 2008)

Are tickets still available for Sertoma rodeo?


----------



## Drew Mixon (Oct 4, 2007)

:banghead If Gustav keeps doing what its doing, and does it when they say it will....you can HAVE my tickets.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't know about the Gulf Breeze version of the Sertoma, but this was in the Thursday Mobile Register fishing report @ http://www.al.com/outdoors/mobileregister/jdute.ssf?/base/sports/1219914965317320.xml&coll=3&thispage=2



> -- SERTOMA RODEO POSTPONED: The Sertoma/Pepsi 29th annual Family Fishing Rodeo scheduled for this weekend at Dauphin Island has been postponed until Sept. 6-7 due to the possible threat from Gustav.
> 
> "Basically, the decision came about because of the forecast for 5- to 7-foot seas out in the Gulf from Gustav early Sunday morning and we didn't want any of our participants, especially since this is a family rodeo, to be in danger," tournament official Mike Reibling said Wednesday evening. "We decided it would be better off for everyone if we put it off for a week."


----------

